# Napsgear  never disappoints



## Wallie (Sep 14, 2019)

Now I do not work for any of these sources. I'm just a regular guy who works in the Elevator Industry and I'm trying to figure something out. 

I have no idea why NapsGear has been getting so many bad reviews. The whole time I have been ordering from them, I have never had an issue. I actually switched to NapsGear from LegitGear. Legit gear is extremely overpriced. They basically charge twice the amount as NapsGear and the gear I got from them was weak. 

What company have you ever come across, has a way that everyone can vote on their favorite products and then have the one with the most votes half priced? It's something you won't find anywhere else. 

NapsGear doesn't make the products sold on the website. This is where other pharmaceutical companies sell their products. NapsGear actually takes some of the products made by these other companies and sends them to the Lab to be tested and they post those results on their website. They also put a "Lab Test Approved" sign up next to the picture when you are surfing their site.

Whenever I buy/order something, I check out reviews. I don't just go with whatever has the lowest price. In this day and age, you get what you pay for. So if you want the cheapest priced products, your gonna get the cheapest quality products. That's not with this company alone. That's with everything in general. You buy a cheap car, expect low quality parts which means problems in the long run. 

There are three brands that I buy from NapsGear. The one I order the most is Dragon Pharma. The other two are Geneza Pharma and Pharmacom. I have never had an issue with one of these. Always have gotten grade A gear. 

Out of all the orders I have made from NapsGear, I have never had an issue. I did make a mistake one time with my Western Union payment, but I contacted customer service and they responded right away. They helped me fix the mistake immediately. Anytime I have a question about something they really do get back and help me right away. I never felt like the forgot about me or didn't care about me as a customer. 

Shipping usually takes anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks. It is about 15-17 days on average. Knock on wood, I have never had any issues with seizures. But I do know that even if one does happen, they will take care of it. Supposedly, all you have to do is show them the letter stating that it has been seized. Most companies won't even help you if anything gets seized. What does that tell you? To me, it says that they don't care about you one bit. 

So since I haven't had any issues with NapsGear in all the years I have been buying stuff from them, how are they getting bad reviews?


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2019)

Wallie is a kiddie fiddler.  

Naps gear is a scam. Buyer beware.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 14, 2019)

I got a nice case of herpes from napsgear ONCE.


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I got a nice case of herpes from napsgear ONCE.



You got off lucky. 

They sent me 10ml of tears shed from all the children Wallie sexually abused.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 14, 2019)

Moved to correct forum.  I wouldn't touch naps with a 10nfoot pole.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2019)

Seriously, how is Naps even still a thing? Should be enough people burned by them now to recognize their shills from a mile off.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 14, 2019)

I've ordered from them 4 times.. always were good but this was years ago.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Moved to correct forum.  I wouldn't touch naps with a 10nfoot pole.




i wouldnt touch naps with your 10ft pole


----------



## Spongy (Sep 14, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> i wouldnt touch naps with your 10ft pole



I am "disaponted"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2019)

nevermind...


----------



## mugzy (Sep 14, 2019)

Naps is a very polarizing source. There are as many bad reviews as good and hence a buyer should beware.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 15, 2019)

A few years ago they got hacked or something and that resulted in hundreds of customers having their information placed into the public domain. We're talking data going back years that was kept stored. ****ing morons. Avoid at all costs. Nobody needs that level of dumbass in their lives.


----------



## snake (Sep 15, 2019)

Spent thousands? Pricey garbage in my opinion. I can run a 16 week cycle for $400 and my guys balls on.

How about a pic to back up those results? Just Google bodybuilder, cut and paste.


----------



## rocco-x (Sep 15, 2019)

Ive spent thousands at napsgear they never dissapointed, alot of there gear is proven to be legit by lab testing never weak always smooth with minimum pip, and even the gear thats not lab tested its quaity, when i get my blood levels tested they are always on point. 

I would refer naps to anyone ive been with them for years live in texas and ive gotten every single order anywhere from 8 dayas to 14. It your worried aout getting your package naps will guarantee delievery, very professional


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2019)

Who wins a fight Naps or UncleZ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 15, 2019)

I've never heard anything remotely positive about those guys from an actual customer.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 15, 2019)

I love taking naps! Take one almost every day around 2pm...


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Who wins a fight Naps or UncleZ?



Pinnacle...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Who wins a fight Naps or UncleZ?



In a UFC style cage with Pride rules circa 2005...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Who wins a fight Naps or UncleZ?



Better yet..

UncleZ and naps in a tag team match vs Alin and Euroking..

Who wins?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2019)

GH15 is the referee


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 16, 2019)

sponsored by psl


----------



## Spongy (Sep 16, 2019)

Yaya said:


> GH15 is the referee





Gibsonator said:


> sponsored by psl



Goddammit.


----------



## Wallie (Sep 25, 2019)

Then who do you recommend


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2019)

Wallie said:


> Then who do you recommend



your mom


----------



## Wallie (Sep 25, 2019)

snake said:


> Spent thousands? Pricey garbage in my opinion. I can run a 16 week cycle for $400 and my guys balls on.
> 
> How about a pic to back up those results? Just Google bodybuilder, cut and paste.



i pay 38$ for a 10ml of test E im not a huge guy nore am i trying to be anymore ive lost 20 pounds since i stopped going to the gym bc of my job  I mainly do pushups at the house i havent went to the gym in over a year  i use 1/2 a cc of test 250 every 4 days.
But no one on this site has shown concern it all bashing me instead of warning me and suggesting someone else i was just trying to be nice and share my personal experience, im sorry to hear so many people have been done shitty. We must not be talking about the same people ive had my good experiences with. Hope everyone has a great day and thank for the comments.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

Wallie said:


> i pay 38$ for a 10ml of test E im not a huge guy nore am i trying to be anymore ive lost 20 pounds since i stopped going to the gym bc of my job  I mainly do pushups at the house i havent went to the gym in over a year  i use 1/2 a cc of test 250 every 4 days.
> But no one on this site has shown concern it all bashing me instead of warning me and suggesting someone else i was just trying to be nice and share my personal experience, im sorry to hear so many people have been done shitty. We must not be talking about the same people ive had my good experiences with. Hope everyone has a great day and thank for the comments.
> View attachment 8548


No, no you are not.  I have to ask, why would you come on here promoting something that is clearly questionable at the very best?  Really, 'buyer beware' is the truth of it.  I don't personally know anyone that has gotten legit gear from them in all my years in the game.  So why are you here supporting them?  What are they paying you to join other websites and try to garner business for them?  Is it working?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2019)

see how he slips in there the price he pays per vial, lol. gtfoh
doesnt even lift(very clearly seen in pic) and cruises on 250/wk. ok, awesome.
this thread is as garbage as napsgear is


----------



## ChillBill (Sep 26, 2019)

W0w I hear so many different things about Naps I don't know what to believe.  Well more reading is the best thing me guesses.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2019)

Wallie said:


> Then who do you recommend



we are not here to help you buy shit.....everyone gets their own on their own....

We are a group that discusses training, diet, lifting protocol, etc

Suggesting naps shows us how little you really know


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2019)

I personally used them and gotten good shit... you have to get the shit that has the lab tested stamp which is a little more pricey and I even had a shipment stopped by customs and they resent it.... there are some jacked guys at my gym that use them and recommended them used it until I found a source through friends. The cialis and viagra from there were good as well.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

Man. I’ve read so many things from ppl on uncleZ and Naps. Like, no joke, they’re the butt of every joke when a noob says ‘hey legit alert’.. which is mainly to say, maybe they’ve changed, maybe they’re underdosed maybe it’s fake. But I will tell you, they repped to me about 10 min ago. They came on my post on another site and was like, “lmk”.. ummm red flag. Ya know? I’m not wishing to offend anyone, please don’t take this wrong. 

But woah woah, what’s wrong with Alin? We talking Alin 10 years ago, or Alin today? It’s been a long time. Didn’t they switch to roidsmall? Website layout is similar and same gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

Uncle z vs naps in a fight ... that polish fuk z would put naps in a rear naked choke


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Embarassed to admit I used these clowns before I really knew anyone or had decent sources. I fell for their marketing and fake reviews.

My order was a joke, they only partially shipped it, were ignoring my emails about it, and I'm a pretty patient person. This went on for weeks.

Finally I threatened to go tell the whole internet what they did to me, and that got their attention, so they made it right. What a joke.

I'm posting this now because it's sad that they promote so much on forums and act like they have great customer service when in fact it is crap. I don't think I ever used the test I got from them, so I can't comment on its quality.


----------



## ibgains (Nov 27, 2020)

So I ordered from naps and I received everything... "lab tested" test c and hcg, also ordered my pct from them as well. It was supposed to be my first cycle, and I was super excited to get going on it. After 3 months of 500g test c a week I gained 5 lbs....I think it was mostly placebo. I would definitely not risk it with naps and keep looking for a legit source.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 27, 2020)

Years, and years ago I used to order little 5ml packets (like squeeze ketchup packets) from Alinshop. The tren was potent. That has nothing to do with what you're talking about, carry on.


----------



## Koalocelot (Nov 27, 2020)

I used naps once for dbol, it was legit. That was many years ago. I will never order international again though...too many risks, a lot of negative reviews on naps, and so many legit domestic sources that it doesn't seem worth it.


----------

